# Input please, yr old buck hip problem??



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My yr old Boer buck seems weak in his right rear hip. He doesnt rear up to fight with his wether friend like he should & sort of collapses onto his rear. 
Today we trimmed feet & gave BoSe & CDT, could not find anything out of the ordinary on him.
Temp normal gums & eyelids great. Pee & poop normal. 
No abnormal heat in legs or hip.
He gets loose minerals high quality grass hay & Boer Goat Developer which is in the process of being eliminated. 
This is our first yr with a buck. Thanks for your input!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmmm..that is truly puzzling..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

maybe like hip dysplasia in dogs?


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Could he have gotten it dislocated at some point?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be a dislocation but I havent felt anything that I could discern. Gave him a B shot this am seems about the same.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

If you can swing it I would look into getting him Xrayed. If its a degenerate problem you do not want to be passing it on to your offspring.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

True enough Shelly, we kept two of his half sisters & a half bro/cousin, no problems at all.
Im wondering if this guy just grew too fast for his own good? 
He HAS fallen onto his back a few times in soft dirt. I would think it would take alot to put a goat back out of place.
Got to get some B for him here shortly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have whitetail deer in your area? Is there a possibility of Meningeal Worm? You usually see weakness in the back end first.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have LGD's so no deer around.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Meningeal worm usually comes into the fields through snails. While the animal is grazing, they accidentally eat the snail. So the deer don't actually have to come through your field.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Meningeal worm usually comes into the fields through snails. While the animal is grazing, they accidentally eat the snail. So the deer don't actually have to come through your field.


 that's a possibility....

Also... is he in with another buck? He may of got slammed and is bruised... :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Definite possiblilty getting slammed by his wether friend.
There are snails here but no browse. Hay is fed off ground.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby just found an animal chiropracter, we might try him. The only other alternative at this point is to put him down. If he's not stable in his rear he cant work.
Want you all to know this is our first buck born here that we have kept after 4 yrs of breeding. We are still learning.
This boy at 3 mos placed 3rd in some pretty tough competion with top breeders. Judge said he was "very correct on legs & feet" which was a top priority for 09 kids. 
I wont give up quite yet, though it is what it it is. Lord help us.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope his problem can be healed...I too am thinking it possible that he got a hard hit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Definite possiblilty getting slammed by his wether friend.


 I will pray for him........ ray: :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your prayers Pam!
Today the chiro was here. Valentino had some large knots in neck which chiro worked on along with some other pressure points. THIS was the reason he would shake his head quite often.
He is now standing & moving around almost normal!!!! His whole countenance has changed even the look in his eyes!
He was even starting to look a little sway back & that has disappeared.
Thank you Lord!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, did he just rub the sore areas?

may I ask how much this cost on average? seems like it worked wonderfully on your buck.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, it showed up in his hips but it was mainly the NECK that was causing the problem!
It was an $85 call. 
There's some before & after video on FB but I dont know how to transfer it here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad he is better.. :thumbup: ..it was probably caused by head butting ...as they do hit hard.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

